# George on the beach



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

And yes , he dug a hole and started to fall asleep!


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

It's hard work this playing lark!


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Treacle was on the Beach today too - where did you go? We went to Sutton on Sea - we had a great time - she wasn't keen on sea water though - see picky!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

We were down at Cleethorpes as we live local. OOh used to go to Sutton on Sea as a child lovely pic, how old is Treacle now, love the name, so suits her colouring


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah tired little George and a sandy Treacle


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Treacle - that's such a good pic, and George, ah


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

George and treacle are so cute,i love the beach pics,they really truly show how much fun they are having xxx


----------



## Tabby (Aug 13, 2011)

Lovely beach pics! Bet it was fun getting all the sand out of their hair 

I took Tilly to the beach once when she was a puppy (we live hours from the sea  ) and she hated it. I dug out this pic:


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh that picture of Tilly is so funny - she looks terrified? 
Jayne - Treacle is 4 1/2 months - loved Sutton - was great for dogs to run and be free!
You are so lucky living close to the sea x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Tilly looks like she hates it too


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh my goodness, I don't know what I'd do if Izzy hated it - 
This is the bottom of our garden....


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Oh my goodness, I don't know what I'd do if Izzy hated it -
> This is the bottom of our garden....


Stunning view. Our beach is a 10 min drive. Even better if it was at the bottom of our garden! Fab pics of 'Izzy the mountain goat' by the way


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Loving all these sandy cockapoo pics xxxx


----------



## Tabby (Aug 13, 2011)

Nadhak said:


> Oh that picture of Tilly is so funny - she looks terrified?


She was, she absoloutly hated it! It was all sparked from when she went to see what the sea was and a wave came right over her. I actually have a really sweet video of her crying but I'm not sure how to upload them? Can you upload vids on photobucket?

Ali...wow! You are so lucky to have the beach out of your back garden! I only get to see the sea about once a year


----------

